# I'm off to see the Wizard...



## Ron Brownlow (Nov 12, 2009)

...the wonderful wizard of Diabetic Sports Specialists. Dr Ian Gallen and his team. He's the chap that trained Redgrave to gold medal victory in the olympics.

Thing is, not sure what to ask him. Obviously they need to be diabetes in sports related questions but, what would you ask him? They need to be swimming, cycling and running questions preferrably...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Ron, I think I'd ask him what I alluded to in the Marathon running thread: what's the best solution to managing good levels of circulating insulin during extended endurance events, and how important is it? Let's say it takes me 4 hours to run a marathon (I should be so lucky these days!). Should I eat and inject say, an hour before the event then inject a small amount more towards the end (obviously slightly impractical), or should I be OK? Would it be better to inject slow-acting and nibble carbs during the event? How often should I check my levels during an event? I guess a pump would be better for the running, and I believe Sir Steve used a pump for his rowing, but I guess that's far less practical for swimming.

Hope it goes well - please let us know!


----------



## Ron Brownlow (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for that - will add them to mine

I'll let you know how it goes

Cheers


----------



## Ron Brownlow (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, I got some answers - 

Should I use a a constant blood glucose monitor?

ans - no, they are a waste of time. The readings are too delayed.

What's the highest level we should bag/delay a work out? 

ans - the rule is 250 (14) although could go a little higher if you say eat with reduced insulin then start off less than 2 hours after eating. If it's well past 2 hours from feed and high then do not exercise, check for ketones and wait.

Long course pre fuel?

Ans - Don't carb load but have suficient to push levels to 216 (12). Then on a course over 1 hour 20 mins start to take more solid carbs within about 30 mins and same general rule applies that you would add 10g of carb per kilo per hour. At some stage you will have to add around half the normal ratio of insulin to carb but you'd have to do your own tests to see when that is required.

He also added that we will start to talk about a pump as well although I'm not too sure about this idea. He's asked if I'd think about entering in to clinical trials - said yes obviously. 

I mentioned I had a reading of 322 (17.9) during a race and he wasn't concerned as I then went into T2 and finished the race at 180 (10) after not consuming any more carbs. This high reading was probably due to taking a whole gel in one go rather than spreading it out.

Hope that that's helpful - it was to me. I'm seeing him again in January.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2009)

Excellent Ron, thanks for the update - sounds like you had a really useful session.


----------

